# Another simple non-electric degausser



## Winegrower (Sep 19, 2021)

Somebody inspired me with a spinning magnet degausser design, so I made a very simple and effective degausser.   My rare earth magnets were about a half inch in diameter, and I had a scrap piece of ABS about 1.5” diameter and 0.8“ thick.   I plunged four half inch holes down to 0.020 short of penetration, and pressed the magnets down to the bottom.   Alternating poles of course.  Then I had a 1/2” rod of more or less the same material, and parted off four plugs, and pressed them in to hold the magnets.  

I can in a jiffy chuck this in the 3 jaw,  spin it at maybe 500 rpm, magnets facing out on the thin side, and just pass the material by, as any degausser.    It does a fine job, took 20 minutes, and was amusing.

By the way, I am pretty much full converted over to the KWIK-SWITCH style tool holders.  I have the feeling these are little known, and the way they are marketed that’s not going to change much.  But man, I just load up some holders with the common tools…edge finder, spotting drill, half inch carbide end mill, 1.5” end mill for facing, tap guide, Indicator holder, those are always ready,  and 3 Jacobs chucks that I load with the drills needed for the particular project, say, a tap drill, body drill and countersink…and man, click click click you’re done.  No swapping R8 collets involved.


----------



## francist (Sep 20, 2021)

Very cool, I have to try that!

-frank


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 20, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> By the way, I am pretty much full converted over to the KWIK-SWITCH style tool holders.  I have the feeling these are little known, and the way they are marketed that’s not going to change much.  But man, I just load up some holders with the common tools…edge finder, spotting drill, half inch carbide end mill, 1.5” end mill for facing, tap guide, Indicator holder, those are always ready,  and 3 Jacobs chucks that I load with the drills needed for the particular project, say, a tap drill, body drill and countersink…and man, click click click you’re done.  No swapping R8 collets involved.


This looks like a good way to mount tooling for larger mills.  IMO, the best feature is the vertical registration of the tooling which eliminates the need for re-registration of the tools when reinserting. 
I use the Tormach TTS system which accomplishes the same thing but at about 20% of the cost.  A drawback is the amount of available torque is limited by the tendency of the adapters to slip in in the 3/4" R8 collet.  However, this isn't a significant problem for smaller mills.  Tool changing isn't as the Kwik Switch system as the spindle drawbar has to be backed off to make a tool change but the tooling pops out with a light tap on the drawbar.

While Tormach introduced their TTS system specifically for their machines, it is easily adaptable to other mills and I use it on my RF30 clone as well as the Tormach mill.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 20, 2021)

Kwik-Switch was pretty popular back in the day, from what I read.  One of the first systems of it's type.
-M


----------



## benmychree (Sep 20, 2021)

I have a couple of KwikSwitch holders that are surplus to my needs, one is a 1/2" end mill holder, the other has a 1/2" collet in it. Interested?


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 20, 2021)

You bet, John.   I'll private message you.
Curt


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2021)

i see a shameless copy in coming moons


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 20, 2021)

so what do you think? how does the demag work?


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 20, 2021)

The demagnitizer works great…one pass across the (spinning) face demagnetizes the average screwdriver.   And it also magnetizes, if you just pull the part across the same pair of poles, I.e. diagonal ones.   You can’t lose.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 21, 2021)

Deal is done.  A couple more KWIK-Switch holders are in the mail.   Thanks, John.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 21, 2021)

so for more details on how to build see:








						What Did You Buy Today?
					

Ordered some 3 and 7 conductor shielded cables for controls wiring for my soon (?) to come PM-1340, a 2K Potentiometer, a 10 pack of Class CC fast fuses, and an 8" Master Precision 0.0002" over 10" level.  The buying never ends.  I also recently received some Shars Indexible face mills, and APKT...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

